# Cigreen Wooden Box Mod



## Alex (22/9/14)

Warning...L

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Ferdi (22/9/14)

Lol. 

sent from my nokia 5110

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/9/14)

Lmao...!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/14)

That's one &%$^en sweet *&$% mod man!

Seems life is f*%&#^ awesome when you vape f&$%^ helium!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (22/9/14)

All I can say is 2 things 1) What a mod !!!!! and 2) That Aussie has a choice use of words

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

If only the f....ing C...t's voice would break for next time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/9/14)

Hahahahaha *%¥€ng hilarious helium voice. No really? Hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (22/9/14)

Lol we need more reviews like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/14)

Riddle said:


> Lol we need more reviews like this.


Oh hell no! Daai laaitie kort 'n moerse goeie pakslae

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (22/9/14)

Bring him to me, old boere style seep!!!
Maak skoon daai bek!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Bring him to me, old boere style seep!!!
> Maak skoon daai bek!!!


Lol, he would have no vocabulary left then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, he would have no vocabulary left then!


I have no problem with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, he would have no vocabulary left then!


Still better than this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (22/9/14)

Nice box mod tho. For that price I'd take it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

aw shame, being stuck with that voice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (22/9/14)

Do you think his nic name is Helium?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

How can u take this fella serious with a voice like that and such an extensive vocabulary. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard (24/9/14)

He should call himself: *$#% vaping !@#!@ Squeeky*  . 
Funniest stuff i've seen in a while .
Boere seep might help his stuff to drop and deepen that voice too .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/9/14)

Wow! Almost speaking fluent sailor there, son. Just remember that there are far more 'power words' in the sailor dictionary, so don't bore your audience by repeating only two of them. We expect more ! 

P.S. Remember that 'mother' is not half a word.

P.P.S. Definitely wait for your danglies to drop a bit more before the next review, or stop vaping pure f*!&#@ helium during recording sessions.


----------



## Alex (24/9/14)

He bases it on a very famous Australian (world wide?) video/meme, called Trent from Punchy: ......apparently


http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2h3z4t/best_reviewer_ever/


----------



## JakesSA (24/9/14)

Now I know what happened to my old wooden pencil case back in '84!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/9/14)

LOL @ some of the reddit comments.

"f... it. I counted 106 variations of 'f...'. With 4min41sec thats 0.377 variations of 'f...' per second or fps."

Definitely beats Eddie Murphy on the fps scale.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)




----------



## Riaz (25/9/14)

i almost fell off my chair watching that f&*^%& c-*t

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

